# '97 Hoyt owners manual



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi. Anyone have a '97 Hoyt owners manual os similar year? Don't have the one for my bow and well, ya know....:confused2:


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't have a manual but I do have a catalogue. I won't sell it but I could scan it and send you copies...
If you like older bows, I am selling my back-up. It's a Tenacity with Master cams and a full set of draw mods.
Bill


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for? If so, PM me your address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

While Hoyt does not have the owners manual for 1997, they doe have the tune charts availible here. http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php


----------

